# Seite wird in Firefox nicht aktualiesiert?!



## Botpenner (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo folgendes Problem.
Hab gerade was an einer Hp geändert. Aufm Pc wird alles richtig angezeigt.
Habs auf dem Server hochgeladen doch wenn ich die Seite via Firefox aufrufe tuht sich nichts ist alles wie vorher.
Hab deshalb folgendes schon probiert: 

Alle daten vom Server gelöscht und neu hochgeladen... ohne Erfolg

Komisch ist auch wenn ich die Seite mit IE aufrufe ****t es ....

An Cookies löschen habe ich auch schon gedacht aber die Seite speichert keine...
Hat wer ne idee wieso es nicht klappt?

In Firefox wird noch 2013 angezeigt in IE das geänderte auf 2014


----------



## spikaner (23. Februar 2014)

Browser cache leeren, bei mir wird es richtig Angezeigt 

mfg


----------



## Botpenner (23. Februar 2014)

ah wie dumm von mir und ich bin hier schon gegen die Wand gesprungen :


Weiß jemand wieso es im IE nicht richtig angezeigt wird bleib bei mir immer weiß...
Im Firefox geht es...

Irgendwie haut IE immer einen weißen Hintergrund in die Tabelle obwohl keiner ausgewählt ist.
Schrift habe ich auf weiß gesetzt nur wenn IE nen weißen Hintrgrund einfügt sieht man die Schrift natürlich nicht


----------



## spikaner (24. Februar 2014)

Da müsstest du uns den Link zur Seite nochmal zeigen, hab da nur kurz reingeschaut.. ist bestimmt nee Kleinigkeit im Tabellenlayout oder der css...

mfg


----------

